# How to update connection/data source file name and path in Power Query



## jareed123 (Nov 4, 2015)

I am a new user with Power Query and have been having a hard time figuring out how to change the name and path for an external data source (in Excel) I am connecting to. Basically, I have a connection to an Excel file saved on my desktop and have edited the query with transformation. However, I need to send the file to someone else on a different network with the same data source Excel file, but with a different name and path.

I can see the connections in the 'DATA' tab, however I don't know how to edit them to put the new source location/name. I don't want to mess up all the other work I have done or redo everything.

Would really appreciate any help!!!


----------



## AlienZ (Jan 11, 2016)

jareed123 said:


> I am a new user with Power Query and have been having a hard time figuring out how to change the name and path for an external data source (in Excel) I am connecting to. Basically, I have a connection to an Excel file saved on my desktop and have edited the query with transformation. However, I need to send the file to someone else on a different network with the same data source Excel file, but with a different name and path.
> 
> I can see the connections in the 'DATA' tab, however I don't know how to edit them to put the new source location/name. I don't want to mess up all the other work I have done or redo everything.
> 
> Would really appreciate any help!!!




You can look at this thread:
https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/F...y-relative-path?forum=sqlkjpowerpivotforexcel

It has helped me dynamically specify the path for the data file.


----------

